# Netflix Pausing intermittently



## rss7 (Jul 15, 2020)

Hi, I have a Stream 4K ethernet connected. Amazon Prime works flawlessly. Channels DVR works great. Netflix intermittently pauses. I ran a speed test within the Netflix app and I get 150+ Mbps. Amy ideas?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I'd like to say I have no issues, but I have overall issues right now channels is sputtering. Prime isn't loading fully, and I'm watching Away on Netflix now and it looks like it's 480p. So I'm just having a bad network evening. Though Netflix just stabilized so back to 4k.

Did you try restarting the TS4k? Maybe try clearing cache on Netflix and maybe data or just uninstall and reinstall. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rss7 (Jul 15, 2020)

The problem has not re-occurred after the most recent update.


----------

